# Falling back in love with the garden



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

2020 saw apathy towards the garden set in, very little time spent on it or in it, apart from some maintenance on the decking and fence (not ours but allowed to paint it)

Turn of the year I decided to put some effort into it. Painted the entire fence again, replaced approx 50% of the decking boards and restained, repotted some of the established shrubs and the Acer, bought a selection of new pots, installed more lighting, restored the timber on the table and seats in one area of the garden and built a new screen to hide the wheelie bins

Good time put into the lawn which is looking and feeling healthier than it has ever done (easier said than done with two Sprockers in the household)

Even sorted out the smaller area around the side of the garden that is not seen in the pics with new raised borders and re-gravelling

Just a bit more planting out to do and then its all set to be enjoyed this Summer


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good. That's a fair sized pad you have there.

I'm currently waiting on a delivery of patio slabs to put an extra patio at the end of the garden for the summer as it gets more sun at the end of the day.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shiny said:


> Looking good. That's a fair sized pad you have there.
> 
> I'm currently waiting on a delivery of patio slabs to put an extra patio at the end of the garden for the summer as it gets more sun at the end of the day.


The garden (or size and shape) of it was one of the key attractions of it. We bought as a new build and not many new builds 14 years ago had gardens this size, very oddly shaped which we like and the run of fence is just over 30 metres.

The garden was completely turfed apart from slabs by each set of doors, don't quite know how but all of the turf was stripped and skipped by placing in bin bags over the first couple of years of being in the house - not quite sure how I managed it looking back.

Never had anyone in to do anything apart from a tree surgeon to trim back the neighbours trees, learned a lot as I have gone along


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely garden you have Andy and it's a good size too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fair play. We've been the same in ours, all been hands on and learn ourselves (other than a perimter block wall we've just had professionally rebuilt). We've a victorian end terraced house so the garden is long and thin (although i filled the end up with a decent sized garaged when we moved in 20 odd years ago).


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

:thumb:Lovely garden but that big section next to the house would look far better with a dirty great big double garage with a lift and 10000 bottles of loveliness hanging on the walls.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

RS3 said:


> :thumb:Lovely garden but that big section next to the house would look far better with a dirty great big double garage with a lift and 10000 bottles of loveliness hanging on the walls.


The single garage I have is just about big enough but may have a chance of buying the garage is attached to as well, as the neighbour does not use it. Fortunately I have a bike store and garden equipment store at the other end of the garden out of sight so the garage is purely car related stuff


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Can only agree regards the garden, very nicely done, Andy.

The other thing that caught my eye was the sheer amount of products you have..WOW.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking nice, looks a nice place to sit and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------

